# Coat Supplement



## radja (May 11, 2008)

i live in Bali , Indonesia . the weather here is hot ,so i need the best coat supplement for my dog .

thanks for information 

golden retriever lovers , BALI .


----------



## sifuyono (May 8, 2008)

many coat supplemen, you may chose nutricoat, brewer yeast from 8 in 1 product...
another is visorbits


----------



## dancingstorm (May 5, 2008)

I use 'Effavet' on my dogs it contains essential fattie acids, omega 3 6. Cod liver oil or Salmon oil is just as good :wavey:


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I posted in your "need information" thread!


----------



## RileyStar (Mar 24, 2008)

I've been using Carlson's Finest Fish Oil (take it myself too) and it has made my dogs coats really soft and shiny in about 3 weeks! They have also been itching less and seem to feel really good. Fish oil is also good for their big ole hearts and brains too!


----------

